# Dog Names



## Laurentkd (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, so hopefully in the next six months or so I am finally going to get a puppy (probably a male boxer).  So I want to think of a cool martial art/asian name, but one that doesn't scream kaRAHtee.
Some thoughts so far:
Bushido
Taiko (as in Japanese drum)

anyone have any suggestions? I am up for anything Korean, Japanese or Chinese.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 2, 2008)

We named one of our cats Kukai.

Hakajishi is a cool name it means one who talks to the dead I wanted to name one of my kids that!!


My nieces have two dogs named punch and kick lol

My cat's name is Yaowang meaning medicine master or something along that.

Father in laws name is Yoshimichi meaning good way something like that.


----------



## Chitmunk (Dec 9, 2008)

it's kinda silly but ninken (or ninkin not sure which is the correct spelling), but it is a term used in the Naruto manga series that means ninja dog.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2008)

tomodachi  it means friend

hogosha   means  guardian, protector,


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 9, 2008)

How about Tanto (the samurai long knife?)


----------



## Drac (Dec 9, 2008)

Ya have gotten a lot of good ideas..Unfortunately any name that isn't Rex, Killer, King, etc..etc..is gonna sound like Ka-Rotty to the unwashed masses...


----------



## GBlues (Dec 9, 2008)

I would recommend Kujo, been having dreams about having another shep named Kujo, it kind of sounds japanese to me. I don't know. Do a search for japanese names, and see for yourself. THere are alot of them out there. ANd they aren't necassirly related to karate, or any other martial art. Good luck. Course you'll get a lot of references to Stephen King but who cares.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 9, 2008)

i don't have a suggestion for a name, but if you teach it to attack, the command should be "make love".

as in "taiko: 'make love'."  

*GRRRRR*

jf


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 9, 2008)

How about Tengu, the God of Mischief? Kinda like the Japanese version of Loki. Another interpretation puts Tengu as a great warrior. Your call.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't do Bushido.  That screams kaRAtee pretty bad.
Go here: http://www.behindthename.com/nmc/jap.php
That is a list of Japanese names and their meanings.
Also, what about Grappler or Striker?

AoG


----------

